# no stereo mix option for steaming audio



## aztec camera (Oct 30, 2006)

downloaded software ( i-sound wma mp3 recorder ) to record streaming radio to mp3.
i have a toshiba a100 laptop.in the setup of the recorder it needs stereo mix option or
something called wave out or there equivalent.I dont have any. I was told to go into my 
volume controls click options then properties .The properties are playback,recording,
and other,i am in playback button,the other two are greyed over so i can not change to
recording button.What are my options?Maybe a soundcard?if so what type and what do i
do with it?Or is their a option on my laptop? here"s hopeing aztec camera.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Have you tried recording with it?


----------



## aztec camera (Oct 30, 2006)

yes i have tried recording with it.I get a very faint recording,when recording a cd.The
problem seems to be the soundcard. Should i update it,or am i barking up the wrong tree?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I&#8217;m fighting the same, or similar, problem.
You showed your Payback controls &#8230; I&#8217;d like to see you Record controls.

Are the Line, Mike, Stereo Mix ... Record controls dead ???


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Noyb said:


> Im fighting the same, or similar, problem.
> You showed your Payback controls  Id like to see you Record controls.
> 
> Are the Line, Mike, Stereo Mix ... Record controls dead ???


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Not sure if this helps Aztec .. But here&#8217;s my problem &#8230;
My recording volume controls are dead on my brand new computer.

I spent two days emailing HP .. got nowhere.
Called HP .. the lady on the other end of the phone couldn&#8217;t get her computer to work either.
As best I could understand her &#8230; she said someone would call me ... that was 4 days ago.
Then .. I tried several new Computer at Best Buys.
When I left &#8230; Several Geeks were still scratching their heads.

My conclusion so far &#8230; If you have a newer computer .. You might have a problem.
Not sure if this miss-communication is between Bill Gates or the Realtec driver for my Integrated 7.1 channel sound chip.. 885

I use the freeware Audacity for my Audio recording &#8230;. The input selection Window is non-functional.
I am able to use the Audacity&#8217;s options to get around this problem .. but it&#8217;s a little confusing.
At least when I get Audacity connected &#8230; Audacity&#8217;s record volume works.

HP will hear from me again .. I hope the next time I can understand their English better.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

@noyb










That's strange stuff, what's 'Realtek HD Audio *rear output*' mean. What comes up from the Options tab? And in the secound one why do you have 'Stereo Mix' muted?

That also appears to be the generic windows mixer, do you have a Realtek folder with another?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

The rear outputs (or Front) are selected to call up the Playback options.
Stereo mix Muted ??? ..
I've punched a lot of options lately .. Thats the way it was when I took the Screen shot.
Even my Realtek sound manager input options are dead.

This is not a problem with only my Computer ...
But all the newer ones I looked at .. at Best buys.
My several older HP computers do not have this problem.

The point here ... Aztec.. Is your laptop new ???
Have you tried the freeware Audacity ... http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Noyb said:


> The rear outputs (or Front) are selected to call up the Playback options.
> Stereo mix Muted ??? ..
> I've punched a lot of options lately .. Thats the way it was when I took the Screen shot.
> Even my Realtek sound manager input options are dead.
> ...


Have you tried to un-mute the Stereo Mix option.

Here's a shot that looks similiar to yours, except Stereo Mix.










It almost seems like you got to play around with it a bit, the set-up seems confusing. You have a 5.1 speaker set up?

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/fastFaqLiteDocument?lc=es&cc=mx&dlc=es&docname=c00377375


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

The stereo mix is not the problem ... No surround sound .. Just a pair of Bose.
For the time being .. I can work around.
I'll read your link later .. wonder why HP doesn't know this.

Don't want to hijack Aztec's problem ... 
Just commenting that he may have a similar problem with factory "OEM" software...
And might want to try Audacity .. http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


----------

